# Design of Splice connection



## vhmehta (Sep 7, 2009)

In example 4.31 of the SERM (Design of Splice connection) Ae is taken equal to An but in AISC it is given as Ae = UAn.

I was thinking that in that example, case 1 where U = 1 applies.

I wanted to make sure that for tension splice on the flange of W section, case 2 or case 7 would apply. Am I correct?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## deviationz (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, that is correct. Shear lag effect need not be considered for the type of connection shown in the example. I believe that for W shape splice connection, if you connect the webs and the flanges, then shear lag effect can be neglected. Otherwise, you will have to follow the requirements in the table.


----------



## vhmehta (Sep 9, 2009)

deviationz said:


> Yes, that is correct. Shear lag effect need not be considered for the type of connection shown in the example. I believe that for W shape splice connection, if you connect the webs and the flanges, then shear lag effect can be neglected. Otherwise, you will have to follow the requirements in the table.


So Even though web connection is designed to resist only shear loads and flange splice plates are designed to resist the tension load U = 1?

I thought in that case tension load is transferred only to a part of the member and so shear lag factor would apply.... I wanted to confirm that.


----------



## deviationz (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, I said that if the splice is made to the "webs and flanges", not just the flanges or the webs


----------

